# hey anyone from upstat ny



## cody k (Apr 16, 2009)

just looking for ppl in rome ny or around there area looking for a drywall job but i no how hard it is cuz the econmy


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

nobody here from round there area here, cuz. This isn't craigslist, you're not going to find a job on here. Maybe if you went back to school and learned how to spell, McDonalds might take your application.


----------



## cody k (Apr 16, 2009)

hahaha funny but ur a joke im better then u


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Ah, ******, you found him.:2guns:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

:bangin:


----------

